# LGB 2009 New Item Flyer



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The 2009 LGB new item Flyer was posted on the LGB website yesterday.

Quite a selection including US prototype items. 


You can download it here: 


http://medienpdb.maerklin.de/pdf/lgb_neuheitenkat.pdf

BTW - rhe first 2009 delivery schedule is on line at www.lgb-bahn.de as well.

Regards, Knut

PS: Which tags do I need to place around the http address to make it a clickable link?
All the other forums I visit do this automatically, but this new mls forum software obviously not.


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

you use something like "" and then put the [/ url ]
The link doesn't work!! NOOOOOOO


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB is back! Nice to see. Nothing in the US line I'm interested in but it's great to see another manufacturer back in the US market


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks - added url in square brackets, that made the link clickable.

I just tried the link I posted on mls - worked for me. Try it again.


Remember, this is a download of the pdf file which is the complete 2009 new item catalog - so it will be on your computer wherever the downloads go.


The downloaded catalog gives you boith pictures and description as well as specs.


You can see somewhat better quality pictures on this website - don't know if they included all the items.

http://www.z-family.com/neulgb09.htm


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Get those LGB starter sets back into all the hobby shops!!!!!

We need to combat the evil O-gauge MTH starters  


(runs and hides)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All this is moot until things show up on the Walthers site, hopefully as in-stock, not back-ordered. 

But again I say, at what price level will be the $64 dollar question, and I'll bet nothing on that list will be less than $64 bucks that fer sure.


----------

